# A silly little DIY for small tanks, made WC much easier!



## Dave Allen (Aug 5, 2011)

Great idea!

I wonder how long until someone patents a glass version!


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

I lay a zip lock bag on the surface of the water and pour onto that.

---
Get shrimped out!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Smart!

You should patent it!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Or it could be a wabi kusa holder too....


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice work!

Btw, package is on the move. Eta friday!


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Good idea. Which light is that? The regular fugeray or the ray2?


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome idea! Now patent pending by Finnex. lol JK


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Buddha - its a Fugeray, 12 inch, love it!

Acitydeweller - thanks for the package, I'll be watching for it!


Lowe - I'll sell you the rights, very reasonably! For this and my Fugeray-in-a-hood 
The retail version should be clear acrylic, we could put the logo on the arm!


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

Clever!


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Great idea, I'm going to make one sometime


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I have the fugeray 16 on my 6 gallon. It is still new, does it grow low light ok?


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

fugeray - have them on both my tanks, ver nice growth on both low and mid light plants, check my sig!


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

Cool idea. I usually just pour water onto my open palm to disperse it, but your spoon disperser looks like a good idea.


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

Ziplock bags are where it's at.

---
Get shrimped out!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ideas like this can really help people with small tanks out.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vcp (Oct 4, 2012)

so cool!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I do that too!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Thanks jbrady33!*

I made one, it works well!


----------



## Jonas (Nov 30, 2011)

I pour on a small sponge


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Ingenuity at "work"!


----------

